# BED and OGI



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

Can't seem to do a buy on either of these two today on Waterhouse.... Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## lostwords (Feb 21, 2014)

yup same problem but appearantly, you can buy some by calling TDW. I didn't bother


----------

